# Simple, mostly meat chili recipe?



## radio (Feb 7, 2014)

I've tried several different Chili recipes over the years and have a couple of favorites, most of which use beans, but looking to change things up a bit.  I'm looking for a simple, but tasty recipe for Chili with no beans and lots of meat.  I don't care for much tomato flavor, so will likely use beef stock for most of the liquid.  Not a big fan of bell peppers or really hot peppers and/or tons of different ingredients. 

I have a good supply of the following:  Venison, Pork sausage, ground beef and a beef roast.

I also have Williams Chili seasoning, plenty of Chili powder, chilis and other assorted spices.  Don't want to go overboard on variety of spices though, so less is better

That's a tough bill to fill, eh SMF'rs?


----------



## foamheart (Feb 7, 2014)

You want good chili or ya want to use your ingredients?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/155706/cas-award-winning-chili

Let me tell you about the tomatoes. If you follow the recipe you'll make chili the way it was supposed to be made. There is not a tomato heartburn in the whole pot. You can eat three big bowls and leave your tums in the medicine cabinet.

I fixed the wrong link.

The secret to good chili is the proper PH. Try the chili recipe, as is, and your wife and you will be amazed that you can really eat and enjoy tomatoes. I had the same problem with Italian foods, I just couldn't stand having to re-eat the tomato sauce the rest of the day. There is no sauce used, only tomatoes. It will not become that thick nasty stuff you get out a can or even like the majority of all the chili and/or Italian tomato sauces you have ever eaten.

Its good enough to have won awards in recognized cook-offs. 

Save the beans for another day.


----------



## radio (Feb 8, 2014)

"You want good chili or ya want to use your ingredients?"

Just mentioning what I had on hand.  I will pick up some Brisket and the other ingredients to make the Chili with.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks a Million for sharing!  I will give this a try as it sounds just like what I was looking for, mostly meat and minimal other stuff. 

Funny thing is, I love fresh tomatoes, but detest ketchup, tomato paste, tomato soup, etc. If chili tastes "tomato-y" I don't eat the stuff

Gotta make up a batch of the Magic cow patty dust


----------



## radio (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh, and I gave ya some points Sir!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 8, 2014)

You can use the venison, or roast or whatever you have handy. I like brisket because it has the taste from the marbling and its a meat that will stand up to a 3/4 hour cook.

I just don't like thick tomato sauce, But I do like a tomato bisque with my grilled cheese.

I won't promise that you'll love it, but in all my years cooking it no one has ever not liked it.

Its really mild, I like it that way, that way everyone can make it as hot as they like and those who like it mild can enjoy a bowl of chili for a change.

BTW thank you for the point, but I be much happier if you found you like the chili.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 8, 2014)

My buddies wife made this simple chili to put on a hot dog a year ago and it was off the hook good. I couldnt believe it.... I asked her and If I remember she said all she did was brown some ground meat, added katsup and some mexican chili powder. Unbelivably good. I know you said you didnt like tomato but this stuff was excellent... I'll ask her again for the recipe and get back to ya...


----------



## radio (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm betting I will like the Chili!   You convinced me on the Brisket though and will pick up a small one before long just for a pot of chili.

You ever smoked the Brisky for a couple of hours to get some smokey goodness in the Chili?


----------



## foamheart (Feb 8, 2014)

radio said:


> I'm betting I will like the Chili!   You convinced me on the Brisket though and will pick up a small one before long just for a pot of chili.
> 
> You ever smoked the Brisky for a couple of hours to get some smokey goodness in the Chili?


I've cooked over a campfire with smoke.... does that count?  LOL No, I have not, but I have seen threads here from people who have.

When you do your chili using brisket make sure if you don't chop the meat yourself, that you get the largest plate to grind with. Even that is too fine for me. I like to cook it for 3 or 4 or 6 hours. Ground really tends to turn to mush. The last hour of your cook you've got to stir it, it looks fine on low barely bubbling, but the meat is sticking to the bottom of the pan. I can't tell you how many times I had been guilty of it, and nearly everyone else does it too.

I have a MES 30, I can't load a 12lb.+ packer. What I trim I chop and freeze.


----------



## radio (Feb 8, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> radio said:
> 
> 
> > I'm betting I will like the Chili!   You convinced me on the Brisket though and will pick up a small one before long just for a pot of chili.
> ...


----------



## smokeamotive (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Radio......Tell us about Progresso!!! : )


----------



## so ms smoker (Feb 8, 2014)

This is a chili I did not too long ago. It was very good.

~~ Originally Posted by JP61 View Post biggrin.gif What exactly did you put in that chili? Nice job! Thanks. It is coarse ground sirloin, finely chopped pulled pork, Jeff's sauce, fire roasted red and green bell peppers and jalapenos, diced tomatoes, onions, garlic, chile powder, coarse black pepper, tobasco, cayenne. I think that's all!

  Mike


----------



## radio (Feb 8, 2014)

Smokeamotive said:


> Hey Radio......Tell us about Progresso!!! : )


LOL!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ok, just for you!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Maybe a bit more detailed and humorous version than you saw "over there"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I frequent a hunting forum and had posted an unappetizing experience over there that I had this evening involving something that was purported be "chili".  While in Sam's Club the other day, my wife spots an attractive box containing Progresso chili.  I tried to talk here out of it, but it wound up in our cart despite my protests. Me: "I'm not interested in trying ANY chili that comes in a foil pouch"  Her:  "But honey, you don't have time to make chili and I'm sure this will be good if it's made by Progresso".  One does not stay married for 30 years (to the same woman;-) by refusing efforts by them to "help you out and make it easier for you" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This evening she decides the chili would be a good idea for dinner, so I followed the extremely difficult heating instructions on the package to the letter!  "Tear open pouch and pour into microwave safe bowl.  heat on high for 1 1/2 minutes"  Or something along those lines.  I knew I was in trouble when I couldn't even identify any meat in the glop, despite the package reading "Beef and Pork chili with beans"  I did however see an _overabundance_ of tomato and bell peppers. 

I managed to choke down a very small amount of the "chili" over a generous portion of Fritos and a good amount of Cheddar grated over the top hoping to mask at least a bit of the "chili" taste

It was a very disappointing excuse for chili, and at least the wife mentioned "WE" probably shouldn't buy it again


----------



## manzwood (Feb 9, 2014)

You do realize Sir that you lost a few GEEK POINTS

 by admitting that you followed the heating instructions to the letter  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...right?

You gots a good Lady there Old Man and tell Her   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   from Lynn & I
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!

Oh, feed that stuff to Mikey, if he can tolerate my cooking Progresso is not a step up but a leap!


----------



## donr (Feb 11, 2014)

Swampy's Chili Colorado

1 lb fajita or stew meat cut up

1 cup minced garlic (out of the Jar)

1 Tbs dried minced onion

1 14 oz can diced tomatoes (no salt) Not drained

12 oz beer or any liquid really

3 packages French's Chili-O

Brown beef in heavy pot. Drain. Return to pot.

Continue heating.

Add Garlic, Onions & Tomatoes.

Add Chili-O

Rinse out packages with beer. Add beer.

Heat for a bit to rehydrate onions & let flavors meld together.

Really thick.

Serve on warm tortilla's

Warning:

Keeps Vampires & most females away.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Mar 31, 2014)

radio said:


> I've tried several different Chili recipes over the years and have a couple of favorites, most of which use beans, but looking to change things up a bit.  I'm looking for a simple, but tasty recipe for Chili with no beans and lots of meat.  I don't care for much tomato flavor, so will likely use beef stock for most of the liquid.  Not a big fan of bell peppers or really hot peppers and/or tons of different ingredients.
> 
> I have a good supply of the following:  Venison, Pork sausage, ground beef and a beef roast.
> 
> ...


I'm a little late to the party but hey…...

The meat you have should work fine. I will list the ingredients I use below and some basic amounts. The main thing I do to make a good tasting chili no matter the meat is to use fresh ground cumin seeds (you will need a spice girder or some sort of small food processor) and home made chili powder. Get the chili peppers (basic red and a few ancho work well) in the supermarket that are dried. Toast them in a pan or dry them a bit more on your grill or oven on a pan or some foil. When they cool, de-seed and de-stem them and put them in the spice grinder. Fresh chili powder. 

Meat, about 1.5 - 2 lbs browned. You can drain some fat after browning if you like. 

I med-large onion

4-6 cloves garlic

1-3 Tablespoons of ground cumin seeds (more or less than this to taste)

1-3 tablespoons of ground chili peppers (more or less than this to taste)

Salt and pepper to taste

Some beef or chicken stock or water if you must-about a cup. 

You can use a few cut up roma tomatoes. These are mild and less acidic than most. You should probably add at least 1or 2, preferable more so you can get a chili taste. Beans are optional, but one option is to get a can of pintos or black beans and puree them in a food processor. Maybe even just half a can. This will help to thicken the chili and add some flavor. I use both pintos and black in my chili. Sometimes red kidney also for a 3 bean chili.

I cook this for a few hours 

Also, you can a pitch of cornstarch and water if you want it thicker when its done. This will likely be required if you do not put any beans in it. I don't put a lot of beans, but I put a 1 or 2 small handfuls of dried beans so it can thicken the chili.


----------



## radio (Mar 31, 2014)

tbrtt1 said:


> radio said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried several different Chili recipes over the years and have a couple of favorites, most of which use beans, but looking to change things up a bit.  I'm looking for a simple, but tasty recipe for Chili with no beans and lots of meat.  I don't care for much tomato flavor, so will likely use beef stock for most of the liquid.  Not a big fan of bell peppers or really hot peppers and/or tons of different ingredients.
> ...


Thanks for the tips.

The batch I made was pretty good, but expensive to make as it was mostly meat.  I used two smaller sized cans of whole tomatoes and would prefer even less next time.  I love fresh tomatoes, and even like tomato juice on occasion, but really don't like ketchup or canned tomatoes for some reason


----------

